# What is Warfield's best work?



## Hamalas (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok, I've never read B.B. Warfield before and I want to get one book. I can only afford one at this point but I don't know which one is best! Any recommendations? Is there one work of his that's sort of defining? (a.k.a. for Calvin it's the Institutes, for Luther its Bondage of the Will etc...) Thanks!


----------



## Wayne (Jun 14, 2010)

Q. What was Warfield's best work, that really defined him? 
A. How he cared for his wife, Annie, who was essentially an invalid most of their married life.

As to his publications, that's tough because he was so wide-ranging, and of the "books" that were published, either originally by Oxford or subsequently by P&R, they consisted mostly of collections of articles on a given subject. And many of those articles appeared first on the pages of the Princeton Theological Review. I would probably pick the P&R volume _The Inspiration and Authority of the Bible_, though _Counterfeit Miracles_ is up there too.

If you go to eBay right now, you can buy _Inspiration and Authority_ for $14.00 postpaid. Or you can buy the two volume collection of _Shorter Writings_ for right at about $20.00, ppd.

Again on eBay, Powell's Bookstore is also selling _Studies in Theology_, another great title, for $15.00 ppd. 

You can't go wrong.


----------



## Andres (Jun 14, 2010)

_The Plan of Salvation_. I know it's free online if you don't want to buy it.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 14, 2010)

Get a volume of sermons; it doesn't really matter which one but _Faith and Life_ would get my vote because it has more sermons than any of the other collections. You will get to experience all the qualities of mind that made him a great theologian, but you will also get to enjoy some really intellectual and really spiritual and really expositional preaching. I am not at all sure that I have come across any preacher who is entirely his equal.
His best-known stuff is probably v.1 of the 10-volume works, a significant part of his work on the doctrine of Scripture; but though it is great stuff I would choose his sermons over that, or over the revolutionising _Plan of Salvation_ or even over the sensible and profound _Shorter Writings_.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 14, 2010)

Forget what I said. I didn't know what I was talking about. Go with Ruben.


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback y'all! It looks like I'll probably pick up _Faith and Life_ and the _Plan of Salvation_ in the not too distant future.


----------



## TomVols (Jun 14, 2010)

All good suggestions thus far. I'd add one more: _The Religious Life of Theological Students_

Here's an abridged copy: http://www.wrs.edu/Materials_for_We... - Religious Life of Theological Students.pdf

Here's the full one: http://www.tms.edu/tmsj/tmsj6g.pdf

It's found in his _Shorter Writings._. Addressed to seminarians, you'll find helpful counsel for *any *who study theology and practice ministry.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 15, 2010)

Wayne said:


> I would probably pick the P&R volume _The Inspiration and Authority of the Bible_...


Indeed!

AMR


----------

